# Building Norms Rolling Clamp Rack



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

I am thinking of building Norms Clamp Rack this weekend . The project is pretty straight forward from what I can tell. I have a sheet of some Chinese hard wood plywood that I rejected for good projects, but think it may work for this project. I think I may even have norms plans I know I have the video so a quick watch and then bam I will be done. I am curious and would like to know from people that have made this rack. does it meet your needs in the shop? Was it easy to build or were there unexpected challenges?









Thanks for your help I think this will be a fun one day project .


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

It looks pretty easy and a straight forward build. I wish I had the floor space I'd build a couple.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Looks just like Norm did it!

*Congratulations!*

That holds a lot of clamps!
... my problem is that it takes up floor space… that I don't have a lot of… 

Thank you.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

I like the design but I'm wondering if it might be top heavy and easy to tip with being that tall and with the small foot print that it has.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

this was made by someone else Joe I think I will make mine this weekend. I am installing the monster cabinet today so I can strip a antique and then build this this weekend and then get back to the other jobs on monday I want to spray the buffet next week.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I built one, used it for a few yrs. Ran out of floor space and went to wall racks. Kept the A-frames for possible re-use some day. I had some interior shelves, why waste all that inside space? Plus I made the base a little wider for stability. Make sure to lay out the design of the cross members based on your clamp sizes and quantities. I just used pocket screws for joinery.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Like A1Jim I just don't have the floor space, but they do look cool. I have seen a design that has shelves in the middle utilizing every sq inch for storage.
Mike


----------



## SalvageCraft (Jun 26, 2011)

I built one like that last year and am very pleased with it. I don't have any pics right now, but I made the base wide enough to store 4 buckets of smaller spring clamps, miter clamps, c-clamps, and ratchet clamps, etc.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I built the same rack several years ago, it works well for my needs.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

I saw that episode years ago. pretty neat and was on my list. but then I started to wonder if a 6 or 8' step ladder could be modified (2 birds, one stone type idea). still thinking…


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

Well I found the plans and I have the extra birch plywood so i am going to do this. Should be a fun one day project those are alway winners in my book. The Plans make it look pretty simple and I may go don to the shop and rip all the plywood today and then just do the assembly in the morning. I was so happy today i FINALLY DELIVERED THE MONSTER CABINET i have been working on for the past few weeks I will never do one this way again too big slowed everything down to a crawl . it was as big as a small car and almost as heavy we attached it to the wall with 40 3 inch screws into studs Solid as a rock the buyer was stoked I need to go back on Monday and take some pictures as i forgot the camera today. this clears up a load of floor space in the shop. I am going to focus on shop origination this year. By the end of the year every tool will have a place and the shop will be analy in order.The Rack will be great as i lack wall space in the shop.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Lance,

I guess you finally finished those workbenches?

If so, I missed the Finished pictures… LOL
... won't be the first thing I've 'missed'...


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

No joe I got some paying jobs so they went on the back burner for a while they will be back up front soon .


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I made mine out of extruded aluminum as I found it easy to modify and expand as I "grow" more clamps.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

You could put some braces across the open sides too, for more clamps, or cut out a piece of ply for saw blades, or little shelves for other small items. If you're going to take up floor space you might as well maximize it.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

I am just trying to clean and organize the shop. this will get most of my clamps off the floor and some can stay on the wall rack if they wont fit on this rack. I may add shelves and stuff as the need arises. I REALLY AM EXCITED ABOUT HAVING A PLACE FOR ALL THE K BODY CLAMPS


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

I finished the clamp rack today but did not have the screws to put the casters on so a trip to lowes is in order. It came out great. I used the Chinese plywood for the rails and cross pieces but made the base out of Baltic birch and it came out looking just like Norms I will have to make some dowels out of walnut so as to match the other shop fixtures so tomorrow ill put the casters on a load it with clamps and take a picture.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

I think I should advise you guys to avoid this Chinese birch plywood at all costs the stuff delaminated during this build we had to re glue several of the strips we cut for this build the stuf is junk save your money


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Lance, just return it for a refund!


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

ya right joe it is all done now the guy at my lumber yard is going to get an ear full.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Take pictures and show him… You should get a break on your next purchase!


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

ya i should I will talk to him about it when i get over there


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

Well guys I did the build you can see it here thanks for the support and the ideas


----------



## Canucksar (Jan 15, 2013)

oh if i had the space


----------

